# When to replace powerlite paddles



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a Model 38182 Powerlite 98cc single stage, it has the rubber paddles that I think need replacing. I ordered a set on ebay but just wondered if you measure them to see if they are worn or wait till the rubber wears till it gets close to metal clamp that holds them in place. Mine are a 1/2' away from clamps. Not bad I say for an 8yr old machine.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Look around the edge of the new paddles for a 1/4" hole along a side near the top. That is a wear indicator and Toro recommends replacement when that hole disappears. You will see a vast improvement in snow removal if you replace the paddles now instead of waiting. How much space is there between the paddles and the back of the housing? If more than a 1/4", consider yourself lucky to get eight years from the old rubber. Just my opinion.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

also check your scraper bar


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

You should also replace the belt/scraper bar and sparkplug when you replace the auger paddles... And no, I am not a commissioned snowthrower belt/scraper bar/sparkplug salesman


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks woodtick, some good advice there. I changed the scraper bar and plan on doing a full maintenance once it warms up a little, 15* is just too cold to be working on machines unless absolutely necessary. Will be doing the belt, paddles and spark plug. Another thing I might do in summer is save the old paddles and modify my Craftsman 2 stage impeller, nice little summertime fun in the ole shed.


----------

